# Need a widespread faucet with a long spout



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I need some recommendations please. The Price Pfister Classic and 149-5000 look promising. Anyone have spout length measurements? I can't find anything listed online.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.wolverinebrass.com/download/spec sheets/CW11111SP.pdf

wolverine brass centennial ,5-1/4" from mount hole center to aerator center 

don't know if thats long enough


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

You can take a look at the t&s brass faucets they are a little pricey but you can get exactly what your looking for.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the Classic and it measures 5 1/4" from the center of the spout mounting hole to the center of the aerator.






Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the measurement! Looks like a Kohler Devonshire or ProFlo widespread will be the ticket.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> You can take a look at the t&s brass faucets they are a little pricey but you can get exactly what your looking for.


 
Agree, T & S Brass is expensive but the quality is most definately there. I do alot of commercial kitchen work and love working with the ts brass. I try to sell them to resi customers now as well and have sold quite a few lav and ks faucets.


----------

